# Zugang über einen Linux Rechner ins INet



## FcKoelnUser (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo, wie und was muss ich tun, damit meine Win 2000 Rechner über einen Linux Rechner der mit ISDN schon eine Verbindung  ins INet hat ins INet kommen? Linux 9 Prof.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Norbert Eder (20. Februar 2004)

Masquerading ist das Stichwort. Hierzu findest Du eine Menge Tutorials via Google. Sollte kein Problem sein hier etwas zu finden.

lG,
Nitro


----------

